# Lets see some pics from seasons past



## Idahotrapper (Sep 6, 2012)

Got the itch, ready to set some steel, but it's still a little early, so lets see some of your catches, new and old....... here's a few of mine from the last couple of seasons


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Great photos Chris! I have some but I will have to get my daughter to help!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Awesome guys, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Yotedown223 (Sep 9, 2012)

Get pics guys. That last one looks like a vicious vicious kitty.


----------



## rsf31tmp (Aug 30, 2012)

that is great stuff....mountail lion in the liitle cage trap is amazing!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Very nice pics from both of you. Chris , looks like blood on the mtn lion. What were you using for bait?


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

.


----------



## Idahotrapper (Sep 6, 2012)

Awesome pictures Chris!!!


----------



## Idahotrapper (Sep 6, 2012)

a few more.......... and a bear I shot a couple years ago


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah that look like a big ole' bear. Nice pics !


----------



## Eyemakecalls2 (Apr 13, 2011)

Really nice posting. I just love how pissed those dupped cats look.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Great pics guys. I've got the itch too! Anxious to get started. Here's some pics from last season.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Great pics guys ! Wish we had cats here in my area. That bear is a beauty Idahotrapper ! This is a great post. Look forward to some more.


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Great stuff, guys!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

A few I've posted before..........these are from the mid to late 70's.






​





​





​





​





​





​





​





​





​





​





​





​





​


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Great pics, Mike. These pics. are sure getting my blood ta boiling, getting anxious ta get started.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I'll bet you are Ruger. I still wish I were in your shoes...lol


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

220swift said:


> I'll bet you are Ruger. I still wish I were in your shoes...lol


the offer's still there if ya wanna come down and run the line with me. Will probably start some time in Dec. Always lookin to learn as much as I can.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm working on that........


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Love the catch circle!!







Hang 'em high







Sheep killer down!!







My son rat trapping!!!







Me and my boy piling up rats







A nice days catch







63 pounder







Hope to get him this season!!







Dad came to check rats traps and we found a lively surprise!!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*lOTS OF MEMORIES---GREAT PIC'S FROM ALL-BEAUTIFUL CATS TOO--THANKS FOR SHARING----SB*


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks guys ! Brings back memories for me when I was a kid.


----------

